
Show HN: I made a free game to fight coronavirus (100% of profits go to charity) - nicgrev
http://www.bioblast.me
======
nicgrev
I got the idea from an article I read about how much candy crush makes
everyday ($2.5m) and thought it would be truly amazing if these funds could be
used for coronavirus relief.

